# Why do mourge vans in mexico have ambulance on them



## Ruamkatanyu (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont know if this is the right place to post but being part mexican ive always wondered why do some coroner vans in mexico have Ambulancia written on them?


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 3, 2012)

Did you know that the first ambulances in contemporary American history were actually run by the funeral home, and you guessed it, re-purposed hearses.

Perhaps it is a similar situation in some areas of Mexico?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2012)

The Massachusetts Office of the Chief Medical Examiner uses ambulances for their transport vehicles. They don't say ambulance on them, but they look just like them with lights and sirens to boot. 

I know this doesn't really help the OP, just thought it was an interesting observation.


----------



## Ruamkatanyu (Feb 4, 2012)

the one i saw was on primer impacto when they covered duranguense singer sergio gomez's murder the van said special services on the side in spanish and on the back doors it said ambulance. another unit read ambulance of legal medicine in spanish AMBULANCIA medicina legal


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2012)

Depending on the level of services, I could see an ambulance pulling double duty. After all, it's got a gurney and a locking mechanism, what more do you need to move a body in a body bag?

[sarcasm]
Of course what if the coroner has a bad day and gains one on the table?
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe the ambulance service has a contract or whatever for body removal / transport.


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 5, 2012)

i know in Turkey the ambulances transport dead bodies to the Morgue from the Accident scene, as well as alive people.. 

I guess its just consolidating services..


----------



## Ruamkatanyu (Feb 5, 2012)

The ones im talking about are strictly used for body recovery the backs are bare and some are refrigerated id post a photo but i cant yet


----------



## Steveb (Mar 31, 2012)

My guess is it might be to save money get the funeral homes to run the ambulances.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 1, 2012)

Elite Medical Transport- El Paso has 911 backup (BLS not FD-transported), IFT...and body recovery for the county coroner. All with the same trucks.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Elite Medical Transport- El Paso has 911 backup (BLS not FD-transported), IFT...and body recovery for the county coroner. All with the same trucks.



Guess that works out good in case they accidentally say someone is dead and they turn out to be alive. h34r::unsure:


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello, guys, long time no seeing.

I am from Mexico. The purpose of the coroner vehicles to have the ambulance leyend was, as some folks have stated here, because the first "ambulances" here in most cases also were the ones that transported the dead bodies. Later in the history the stayed with this decals so they could beat up traffic with lights and sirens. Yep some of this vehicles have lights and sirens.

Yep, i know it sounds kind of stupid trying tu beat up traffic going for a body but remember, the Mexican way is a mysterious (and some times stupid) way...

Regards from the biggest and most chaotic city.


----------

